# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  11/10/2015 MTK CODE READER v1.0.0.604 UPDATE RELEASED oOo

## mohamed73

*MTK CODE READER - Update 1.0.0.604*      
Added the following models to the supported models list:    Alcatel 2045XBeeline Smart 3Cosmote Smart XceedGionee E5Idroid royal v4Lenovo A60MegaFon Login +MegaFon Login 2MegaFon Login 3Orange KlifSmart TanzaniaZTE BLADE G ProZTE KIS 2 MAX   *HOW TO UNLOCK ORANGE KLIF VIDEO TUTORIAL*:     *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YouTube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Skype*: Ciocarlan Daniel (hack3r2k) / Romania     *For sales / support / maintenance / activations / distribution contact*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] / الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] / الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *For sales / distribution / activations contact*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] / الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *FURIOUSGOLD OFFICIAL PRICES FOR RESELLERS / DISTRIBUTORS*: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

